# Bay Flats Lodge - "Forging Into February"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
February 1, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Along our coastal regions of Texas, the month of February has been known to bring us some of the absolute coldest days of the entire year. That brings up a very crucial topic for this month â€" the importance of proper clothing. When it turns cold this month, the number of anglers out on the water will drastically be reduced simply due to the weather. February anglers will often enjoy a lot of peace and quiet, which also means they might be on their own for a long time in the event they might need some assistance for whatever reason. Experiencing an emergency while on the water can be tough enough without being cold, being wet, or being cold and wet. For this reason it is recommended you dress in layers, and take extra clothing on your next trip. You can always remove layers if you get too warm, but you canâ€™t put on that which you donâ€™t have. Just food for thought!

You should allocate more time than usual during February when scanning your wintertime fishing spots before you spend valuable time anchoring and exiting the boat. Once youâ€™ve pulled into an area, use the first few minutes to examine the immediate area for baitfish activity, looking primarily for pods of baitfish (preferably mullet). You wonâ€™t always see the heavy bait action that you commonly see during warm months of the year, so learn to look for other signs like surface or tail swirls, slicks, diving seagulls, or any other kind of bird that looks like they may be simply sitting on the water. Those are all potential signs that a fish is eating, or has recently eaten, so pay close attention to the waterâ€™s surface.

Experienced coastal anglers know that a muddy bottom structure retains more heat than that of a sandy bottom, so anglers should search for trout in deeper water thatâ€™s lined with soft mud whenever it turns really cold this month. In these cold, muddy places you will need to work your artificial baits really, really slow because the trout tend to be especially lethargic in extremely cold water. Other places to pursue February trout are muddy areas along shorelines, coves, protected bayous, channels, and any other drainage-type places that feed water in or out of back lake spaces. And on those rare occasions of a high tide in February, make it a point to hunt for baitfish activity in some of the more remote regions of the back lakes while focusing your attention on the windward shorelines of the lakes.

With water clarity being another important factor, you may want to throw bright-colored baits in clear water, and dark colors in dirty water. Regardless, whenever targeting big February trout, try using some of the slow-sinkers like the Corky and the Fat Boy. Top waters have also produced well in February, so it wonâ€™t hurt tossing a wide variety of colors, but smaller sizes. Be warm, be safe, and have fun out there!

All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 2017 Winter Fishing Special (Until March 31st)
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

*Watch Our Latest Videos*










*Get In On Deer Season While You Still Canâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in* 
Overcast with rain showers at times. High 71F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. Low around 55F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 64F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. Low 56F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 30 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Cloudy with a few showers. High around 70F. Winds E at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Saturday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low 62F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Onshore flow will diminish tonight as a frontal boundary moves into the Texas hill country and approaches northern portions of south Texas. Areas of fog near the coast will be possible by Thursday morning ahead of and near the boundary. A weak mainly northeast flow regime will develop by Thursday night as the frontal boundary seeps slowly southward. Northeasterly flow Friday will become more east-southeast Saturday, then remain as onshore flow through early next week. A weak to at times moderate southeast flow is then expected through early next week. Isolated showers will be possible this weekend through early next week although most locations will remain dry. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 63.0 degrees
Seadrift 66.9 degrees
Port Aransas 64.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------

